# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  [RESOLVED] OPS... where is my property window

## luca90

... ops. where is my prperty window, on the right of ide?????

----------


## OptionBase1

Hmm...If you move your mouse cursor below the "Image3 Image" dropdown box and above the "(Name)" entry below it, does your cursor change to the "up and down arrow resize this thing" cursor?

Honestly, it looks a bit screwy, and I spent a couple seconds trying to reproduce steps that might make it look like that and I couldn't, although I didn't try everything possible since I didn't want to muck up my own IDE view settings.

----------


## Arnoutdv

Press F4 or View->Properties Windows
Or is it about the location of the Property Window? If so, you can drag it around using the mousedown on the caption bar

----------


## luca90

> Press F4 or View->Properties Windows
> Or is it about the location of the Property Window? If so, you can drag it around using the mousedown on the caption bar


hi have hide form lyout window, and all work fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I see the prperties window correctlly!!!!!!!!!

----------


## luca90

> Hmm...If you move your mouse cursor below the "Image3 Image" dropdown box and above the "(Name)" entry below it, does your cursor change to the "up and down arrow resize this thing" cursor?
> 
> Honestly, it looks a bit screwy, and I spent a couple seconds trying to reproduce steps that might make it look like that and I couldn't, although I didn't try everything possible since I didn't want to muck up my own IDE view settings.


to share the solution....
hi have hide form lyout window, and all work fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I see the prperties window correctlly!!!!!!!!!

Tks to the alls in other case!

----------


## luca90

> Press F4 or View->Properties Windows
> Or is it about the location of the Property Window? If so, you can drag it around using the mousedown on the caption bar


to share the solution....
hi have hide form lyout window, and all work fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I see the prperties window correctlly!!!!!!!!!

Tks to the alls in other case!

----------


## luca90

or....

----------

